# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Η κοτα εχει διαρροια SOS!!!!!

## MariaK

Γεια σας ειχα δυο κοτουλες για να περνουμε κανενα αυγο για τον μικρο του θειου μου η μια πεθανε εχτες και η αλλη εδειχνε μια χαρα αλλα σημερα καθετε μαζεμενη το λυρι της ειναι κατασπρο και κανει διρροια πως θα μπορουσα να την βοηθησω ( οι κοτσιλιες τις ειναι πολυ υγρες κιτρινοασπρες και σε μικρη ποσοτητα)
Τρωει λιγο αλλα τρωει και πινει αρκετο νερο (βασικα καθετε μαζεμενη στην ποτιστρα και πινει και νερακι τι να κανω να την βοηθησω την λυπαμε ετσι που την βλεπω!!!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Δες ένα πρόσφατο θέμα εδώ: άρρωστο κοκοράκι sos

Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες αν μπορεις και γράψε την διατροφή της.

----------


## MariaK

Λοιπον η διατροφη της περιέχει καλαμπόκι σπασμένο τροφή οωτοκιας(ειναι σκονη σαν πιτουρο μαζι με καλαμποκι σκονη)
Και διάφορα χορτα (ζει μεσα σε κλουβί μόνιμα οπότε δεν τρώει οτι θέλει η τροφη της ειναι παντα ελεγχόμενη ) τα χόρτα ειναι συνηθως απο αυτα που τρώμε εμεις (οχι βρασμενα εννοείτε) αλλα μπορεί μεσα σε αυτα να ειναι λίγο γρασίδι η πεντανευρα ακομα τα χορτα ειναι παντα καθαρα και οχι ραντισμενα γιατι τα μαζευει ο παππους μ απο το χτημα μας

Διαβασα το άρθρο η κοτσιλιες της ειναι πιο πυχτες οχι τοσο διαφανές οσο στην φώτο και δεν ειναι φουσκωμενη απλα ειναι συνεχεια ξαπλωμένη ούτε εχει μισόκλειστα μάτια ειναι ακομα λαμπερα και ανοιχτά εχει λιγο λερωμενο πωπο 
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορω να βγαλω φώτο

----------


## xrisam

Καλό είναι βάλεις φωτογραφίες για να σου πούνε όσα άτομα γνωρίζουν για τυχόν φάρμακα.

Αυτό που βοηθάει μέχρι ένα βαθμό και είναι και ασφαλές είναι η ρίγανη. Όχι μόνο για διάρροια αλλά και για κρύωμα. Μπορεις να βρασεις 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ρίγανη για κάθε 200 ml νερου και οταν κρυωσεις να δινεις αντι νερου στην ποτιστρα. Απο εμπειρία θα σου πω ότι βοηθάει όχι μόνο τα πτηνά αλλά ακόμα και σε γάτες έχω δώσει και εχουνε γίνει καλά.

----------


## jk21

Μαρια τι κανει η κοτουλα;

----------


## Cristina

Τι έγινε με την κότα; Ζει;

----------


## Pipi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Οι κότες μου με διάρροια από 2-3 μέρες. Ανοιχτό
μπεζ χρώμα τα κακά είναι. Τρώνε ότι δίνω κανονικά. Έχω baytril 0.5.
Κάνει να δίνω μέσα στο νερό και ποσότητα.?ευχαριστώ!

----------

